# Bf 109's....



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's for you Adler.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzgYkfq9OVw_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nj77mJlzrc_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-16ZVyHVZU_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2007)

Good videos. I would kill to fly those 109Gs up there. They are all 109Gs actually.

Does anyone know if 109G Black 6 has been rebuilt since the crash back in 1997?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2007)

I completely agree with you Adler...

Here's what I found:
On October 12th, 1997, the disaster happened at Duxford, when the plane was heavily damaged by a crash. Some persons wanted to scrap the plane, but then it was decided to restore it again. Although it was rebuilt into airworthy condition, the fighter will never take off again, because the British Ministry of Defence decided to give it to a museum. On March 9th 2002, the "black 6" was transported to Hendon, where it is actual on display below the left wing of a B-17G, in the hall of "Bomber Command". In the future it is planned, to move the fighter into the developing "Milestones of Flight"-Hall.

Me 109 G-2 Black 6


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2007)

Damn would love to see her in the air again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2007)

It's a crime to keep any WWII fighter or bomber on the ground! Well, you can dream can't you?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2007)

I am partial to the subject.

I love to see them in the air and I think that is where they belong. Just like a bird should not be in a cage, a warbird needs to fly.

Having said that I am afraid that if they all crash there will not even be eneogh to look at. Therefore if they are just on the ground then atleast we can see them.

You are damned if you do and damned if you dont....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2007)

Catch 22, eh? Well Adler, I just have to win those euro millions to build a few new Fw 190A's, F's G's and D's, Ta 152's, G-55, 2005's 205's etc. etc. etc.....


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 7, 2007)

I would like some to be around when I reach old age.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 8, 2007)

I like adler have the same thoughts. They need to fly but being so rare if destroyed it would be almost criminal. If there was enough money replicas for airshows should be built while still giving flying time to the genuine article. In building replicas it would make these planes more accessable around the world.

Interesting note about 'Black 6' she was on her last flight before the air authority was meant to check her over when she crashed. I think the problem with it flying again is the lack of knowledge over the airframes flying hours, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jun 14, 2007)

Those are some good vids. I recently had a chance to see Fi-156 Storch in flight during an airshow at our local Chenej airfield


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 14, 2007)

Cant help but put the russell 109e on here as she's probably the most famous
Russell Group Video
these videos are by dave cheeseman hopefully he will have some more on soon also this pic is from dave


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2007)

Just beautiful to see them all together.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 15, 2007)

I concur they are a wonderful sight


----------

